# Please critique my salmon cold smoker design



## ManyWinters (Sep 4, 2022)

4ft x 4ft x 7ft Smokehouse
100 Square Feet of Tray space
18 Trays each 20 inches x 40 inches
“1 x 1” stainless steel welded wire mesh on trays
Separate Drying Rack that holds all trays
4-Liter Monster Smokai Smoke Generator


----------



## WI Smoker77 (Sep 4, 2022)

Wow,  I love the look of your new smoker. Easy to get to the salmon with the rack design. And the pic with the smoke appears to have plenty available for a good smoke flavor. Looking forward to how it works for you and if your happy with the design/construction.
One thing I do know, if you can fill all those racks consistently, I NEED to come fish with you!!!!!  Lol


----------



## culpepersmoke (Sep 4, 2022)

That really looks great. Job well done. 
Let’s go fishing.


----------



## Danblacksher (Sep 4, 2022)

looks amazing right there!


----------



## cmayna (Sep 4, 2022)

Very nice setup.   Hope you have a crapp load of Salmon to fill that beast.  What type of Salmon are you planning to smoke?


----------



## ManyWinters (Sep 4, 2022)

cmayna said:


> Very nice setup.   Hope you have a crapp load of Salmon to fill that beast.  What type of Salmon are you planning to smoke?





WI Smoker77 said:


> Wow,  I love the look of your new smoker. Easy to get to the salmon with the rack design. And the pic with the smoke appears to have plenty available for a good smoke flavor. Looking forward to how it works for you and if your happy with the design/construction.
> One thing I do know, if you can fill all those racks consistently, I NEED to come fish with you!!!!!  Lol


Yes I live on Kenai river in Soldotna.  Plenty of salmon!


----------



## ManyWinters (Sep 4, 2022)

cmayna said:


> Very nice setup.   Hope you have a crapp load of Salmon to fill that beast.  What type of Salmon are you planning to smoke?


I smoke mainly sockeye.  But will run a batch of pinks and silvers every now and then


----------



## tbern (Sep 4, 2022)

really looks nice, great job on it!!


----------



## cmayna (Sep 4, 2022)

ManyWinters said:


> Yes I live on Kenai river in Soldotna.  Plenty of salmon!


How awesome for you.  So then, you must know Capt Steve's fishing lodge of Ninilchik ?  Just sent the captain some Salmon jerky.
 Think that smoker will be producing a lot for you.   Can you control how much smoke the generator puts out. Will you be using pellets or wood chips/chunks?  I assume there's a vent on top or something similar?


----------



## ManyWinters (Sep 4, 2022)

cmayna said:


> How awesome for you.  So then, you must know Capt Steve's fishing lodge of Ninilchik ?  Just sent the captain some Salmon jerky.
> Think that smoker will be producing a lot for you.   Can you control how much smoke the generator puts out. Will you be using pellets or wood chips/chunks?  I assume there's a vent on top or something similar?


Yes Ive known Steve for a long time.  About 35 years.   Lol.  Small world.


----------



## cmayna (Sep 5, 2022)

Wow!  Yes a small world indeed.    With the amount of smoke that generator will be putting out and the size of that smoker,  I do hope the exhaust vent will be able to keep up with it.  Thus why I was asking if you can control the amount of smoke generated.

So next pic we expect to see is a bunch of Coho laying around on the racks, puffin' away .  Cheers


----------



## MileHiGuy (Sep 5, 2022)

That looks absolutely awesome.  Great job!  I have no experience so I can give no advice on this but it looks like it would work great.  I guess the only thing I would want to know is how is the smoke created by the unit that is attached.  Forgive my ignorance.


----------



## MileHiGuy (Sep 5, 2022)

Sorry, I looked up the smoke generator you are using...I understand now


----------



## ManyWinters (Sep 5, 2022)

cmayna said:


> Wow!  Yes a small world indeed.    With the amount of smoke that generator will be putting out and the size of that smoker,  I do hope the exhaust vent will be able to keep up with it.  Thus why I was asking if you can control the amount of smoke generated.
> 
> So next pic we expect to see is a bunch of Coho laying around on the racks, puffin' away .  Cheers


Yes the smokai generator i got allows me to adjust the flow of smoke


----------



## CZN (Oct 10, 2022)

Your smokehouse looks awesome, well done! A question about the Smokai, are you using chips or pellets? Cheers


----------

